# Inspection Sticker Question



## mydogisnutz (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm new here and did a search, but came up empty handed. I recently (March) bought a convertible Mustang GT for a summer toy that will not see rain (if I can help it) and definitely not snow. There are some years I wouldn't get a clear day until April to get the car to the station for inspection. If I'm headed directly there, in say mid April, when you pull me over, what are the chances of not getting a ticket based on that truth and if I do get a ticket, how much is it for?

Should I just go in June/July/August and get it re-inspected to avoid any hassle?
TY


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Any reasonable officer wouldn't have an issue with what you're describing, but technically it's 90-20: Failure to inspect motor vehicle. $55 fine


----------



## mydogisnutz (Apr 6, 2016)

Thank you for the replies!


----------

